# sans dehors



## totor

_...l'héterosexualité est, à un niveau symbolique, la structure psychique *sans dehors* dans laquelle chaque individu, non seulement se socialise, mais parvient au statut de sujet._

Tal vez las neuronas no me funcionan demasiado, pero no puede entender qué significa *sans dehors*.

Y lo peor es que no se me ocurre ninguna alternativa, salvo la más crasa literalidad (*sin afuera*, *sin exterior*, *sin exterioridad*), que por supuesto no significan nada.

En realidad, hay otra cosa peor: cuando leo las cuatro mil y pico apariciones entrecomilladas en google (bueno, no todas, pero sí unas cuantas), me siento invadido por la misma perplejidad y estupefacción  . Ninguna me dice nada.


----------



## Gévy

Hola totor:

Se me ocurre: sin manifestación exterior.

Pero no sé si acierto. A ver qué dicen los demás amigos.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> Se me ocurre: sin manifestación exterior.



Tiens, tiens, tiens, Gévy.

Me parece que sí me fallan algunas neuronas  .


----------



## totor

Tres años después, me temo que la sugerencia de Gévy,


Gévy said:


> sin manifestación exterior


que en su momento tenía una conexión con el texto, en este momento no me parece viable:

_…un développement qui s'affirmera après la publication de_ La Volonté de savoir_, ouvrage presque *sans dehors*, où les différents "mécanismes de la sexualité" restent fondamentalment saisis dans les stratégies de pouvoir._

_La Volonté de savoir_ es el 1er tomo de la _Histoire de la sexualité_ de M. Foucault.

Curiosamente, una de las apariciones en Google (que en este momento ya no son cuatro mil y pico, sino 19.300) de esta forma es un texto sobre M. Foucault, y se llama _Un pouvoir *sans dehors*_.

Lo que me llama la atención es que en el CNRTL no hay nada sobre "sans dehors", y yo tengo toda la impresión de que estamos frente a una locución.

De otra manera no se explicarían frases como "un temps *sans dehors*", "le monde *sans dehors*", "le capitalisme *sans dehors*", " l'être-là-donné et *sans dehors* de l'univers".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonsoir,

Creo que primero hay que definir lo que se entiende por _dehors_.
De los enlaces en Google retengo este en el que se da una aproximación de la idea de _dehors_ (aplicado a la historia).


> est-ce qu’il y a un dehors à l’Histoire ? Ce qui est une autre façon de dire, est-ce que l’Histoire est achevée ?[...]
> Penser un dehors à l’Histoire, littéralement ça veut dire penser quelque  chose qui relèverait de la non-histoire ou de l’a-histoire.[...]


En este otro artículo a propósito de la danza:


> Ne voyant rien de ce qui l’environne, la danseuse s’enferme.  Malgré son apparente frénésie d’espace, elle ne fait, par ses mouvements  sans dehors, que se replier en elle-même, que se claquemurer dans un corps qui, horizon absolu de son présent, élimine toute extériorité.


De esto (y algún otro artículos leído rápidamente) deduzco que être sans dehors es se suffire à soi même, être un tout, un ouvrage complet, achevé (achevé en este sentido: "Qui est accompli, parfait dans son genre ".

Como siempre, solo opinión mía, esto me sobrepasa algo (mucho diría yo  )

Te aconsejo abrir un hilo en el foro solo francés para ver si alguien tiene luces sobre el tema y puede dar una definición que te ayudará para traducir.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

Cintia&Martine said:


> De esto (y algún otro artículos leído rápidamente) deduzco que être sans dehors es se suffir à soi même, être un tout, un ouvrage complet, achevé (achevé en este sentido: "Qui est accompli, parfait dans son genre ".


Es posible que los tiros vayan por el lado que tú indicas, Martine.

En ese caso, mi autor estaría diciendo _ouvrage presque *achevé*_.

Voy a hacerte caso y ver qué opinan en sólo francés.

Merci bien, ma chère !


----------



## Gepo

Hola, querido Totor
En las expresiones que mencionás, creo que la traducción por "omniabarcativo/a" u "omniabarcante" funcionaría bastante bien. ¿No te parece?
Saludos


----------



## totor

¿Qué tal, Gepo?


Gepo said:


> En las expresiones que mencionás, creo que la traducción por "omniabarcativo/a" u "omniabarcante" funcionaría bastante bien.


Mmm…

No estoy muy seguro.

Decir que algo es "omniabarcativo" es más o menos lo mismo que decir que lo contiene todo, diría yo.


----------



## Gepo

En un libro de Hardt y Negri que habla de Foucault, se tradujo "sans dehors" como "sin afuera".
Saludos


----------



## totor

Gepo said:


> En un libro de Hardt y Negri que habla de Foucault, se tradujo "sans dehors" como "sin afuera".


Claro, pero están haciendo una traducción literal, y lo que pasa es que no puedo entender que, siendo una forma relativamente común (no olvidemos que hay no menos de 19000 apariciones en google), no quede claro qué significa.


----------



## Lexinauta

Del texto del enlace de *Gepo* surge, al menos para mí, el concepto de *'limitado/confinado'* o, dicho de otra forma, *'sin* *proyección'*.


----------



## totor

Lexinauta said:


> Del texto del enlace de *Gepo* surge, al menos para mí, el concepto de *'limitado/confinado'* o, dicho de otra forma, *'sin* *proyección'*.





Gepo said:


> "omniabarcativo/a" u "omniabarcante"


Dense por favor una vueltita por aquí, queridos.

Donaldos dice casi exactamente lo mismo que Gepo, al final de su post nº 7.


----------



## Gepo

totor said:


> Donaldos dice casi exactamente lo mismo que Gepo, al final de su post nº 7.


Parece entonces que ese debe ser el sentido de esa expresión oscura...
Gracias por el link a la discusión, Totor.
Un abrazo


----------



## totor

Gepo said:


> Parece entonces que ese debe ser el sentido de esa expresión oscura...


Tal vez lo sea, Gepo, pero es verdaderamente oscura, salvo que nos atengamos a su más crasa literalidad, como decía yo en mi primer post:


totor said:


> *sin afuera*, *sin exterior*, *sin exterioridad*


Porque en realidad, parecería que es eso lo que está diciendo el autor sobre la obra de Foucault: todo está dentro de esa obra, afuera no hay nada.

De cualquier manera me llama la atención, porque no creo que se pueda decir eso de ninguna obra, por profunda o abarcativa que sea.

Afuera siempre quedan mil milones de cosas que la obra no contempla…


----------



## Gepo

Estoy de acuerdo, Totor. Pero es probable que se trate de una hipérbole.
Un abrazo


----------



## totor

Gepo said:


> es probable que se trate de una hipérbole.


Muy cierto.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

totor said:


> De cualquier manera me llama la atención, porque no creo que se pueda decir eso de ninguna obra, por profunda o abarcativa que sea.


Cierto pero se te olvida que esta afirmación está ponderada por el _presque_... que tendrás que traducir también


----------



## totor

Cintia&Martine said:


> Cierto pero se te olvida que esta afirmación está ponderada por el _presque_... que tendrás que traducir también


Más cierto todavía  .


----------

